# Computer tip  (God mode)



## kburra (Nov 1, 2017)

*How To Enable God Mode In Windows 10*

Are you trying out the new and shiny Windows 10? It has received mostly  positive reviews and on top of that, it's free for existing Windows 7  and Windows 8.1 users, which means it doesn't hurt to try out this new  offering from Microsoft Corporation. If you're on Windows 10, then you  must have noted that the settings are divided into two sections: in the  traditional Control Panel and also in the new Settings menu. Some might  find this confusing.

For example, some settings like Windows update and touchscreen-related  settings are present in the Settings menu, while Device Manager is  present in the Control Panel. If you're one who finds this confusing,  then there's a solution to this problem, and its name is God Mode.

God Mode is nothing too fancy but simply a folder from which you can  access all of the settings at one place so that you don't need to keep  on searching for some specific settings in the wrong place.

Process to enable God Mode in Windows 10

It is really easy to enable the God Mode in Windows 10. To do this,  right-click on the desktop and then click on New > Folder.

Now, copy and paste the following as a folder name:
GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

Once you do this, the folder icon will change to a control panel icon.  Now to access all of your Windows 10 settings from one place, just  double-click on it.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2017)

I use Linux mainly, but do have a Win 7 install on one of my machines; no Win 10 though.

So is God mode like the Control Panel, of past Windows editions?


----------



## kburra (Nov 1, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I use Linux mainly, but do have a Win 7 install on one of my machines; no Win 10 though.
> 
> So is God mode like the Control Panel, of past Windows editions?



Yep like control panel, but better layout and no need to search,all in front of you,should work as described in Win 7.


----------

